# Nikon 4.3 megapixel photo's



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

You folks may have noticed I haven't be around so much recently and this has all been to do with combining my love of the outdoors with my passion for photography .. the result of which has provided me with these photos. Obviously the originals have much more detail but are too large for me to fit here.

Here are just a few photo's taken recently from one of my trips to a local Mountain (Ymittos) and an organised hike that took place visiting Agia Anna Gorge in Evia Greece

*Close up mode *

*Dragonfly (Ymittos)*


















*Tortoise (Ymittos)*










*Views*










*Flowers & Gorse (Ymittos)*





































*Panorama's*
stitching photo's together with *Hugin*

*Agia Anna Gorge, Evia, Greece*




















*Ymittos, looking towards Piraeus*


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Excellent pics DF, it's definitely a beautiful country


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I second that! I have promissed MrsG that one day I will take her there.

Well Done D_F - some nice photos.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Those are some gorgeous shots and panoramas!!


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

dragonflies and tortoises (turtles?) - two of the weirdest creatures - well captured though DF.
Love the sun shining through in the last pano - I've been having some fun with Hugin again lately too - good software for a freebie :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks guys .. That mountain scene was taken shortly before I deemed it wise to turn around and head back home ... black clouds had caught us up and started to drop their load as we got closer to civilisation. 

Hugin certainly makes a world of difference to an average photo and I tend to plan on stitching photo's together when shooting those wide shots. It looks far more realistic and interesting. 
I would like to round off corners rather than crop after stitching since it makes the pictures that little bit more professional . Just haven't gotten around to playing with the "tools" of other programs yet.

Over the last month or so I have walked at least 100Km, only about 90Km have been under gps tracking. That and the 1600km of biking (bicycle & photo's :smile have kept me busy and out of the house. Hence my dismal attendance recently.

Some of the photo's were taken at night around 2:30 in the morning some of which I think are quite nice and will publish later.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Stop it NOW DF! I look at your scenery, then look out my window at the local eyesores here, and am immediately envious! :grin:

Beautiful photos though ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I get out walking or (since my Brother went home at the end of his holiday) on my bike and always have my camera with me. 
These photo's were taken over a 3 day period when out cycling in the evenings this week (Tuesday 35km, Wednesday 50km & Thursday 60km) when I repeatedly visited an area about 20 Km away that I hadn't visited since the early 90's and then with wife & kids in tow. I involve the photography with my cycling, including Last nights Friday "Freeday" Ride where I do not go alone but rather join a fun crowd of Athens bikers and go for a casual Ride .. last night being 56 km including getting to and from the meeting point. 

Being on my own and able to do my own stuff is a great advantage since I am not pressured physically or psychologically into moving on until I am ready to do so. Hence I am able to grab lots of photo's and then use Hugin to make nice panorama's when of course the camera doesn't decide to do its own thing, the real reason for the repeated trips. Photo's looked fine on the small display but when seen on screen were poor quality, so I had to go back and try again.

talking of Friday night riding .. here are a couple of my photo's From Yesterday of central Athens and the cycling crowd .. 

View Front 









View Behind


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

All I see is a terrible shortage of women.... :grin:

Nice shots DF. Night shots are tough without tripods and setup time. Well done.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

You should see how many came out blurred .. 

Most of the Night scenes (Panoramas) were actually taken using a tripod (2nd & 3rd trips) but unfortunately many did not focus properly. Strange thing is that the more light ie street lights along the footpath to the right, the worse the focusing became whilst the fine pinpoints of street lighting from across the water seemed to focus more easily. The focus problem was one of the reasons why I went back so frequently .. and I will return again shortly because the first day I went the island wasn't floodlit and the scene had a totally different atmosphere


----------

